# Springfield 1911 A1



## jackal_727 (Jul 12, 2007)

Hey all. Just purchased a new 1911 A1. I really like the gun, but I feel like the sights are too small. Any suggestions as far as what to replace them with?


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

You can check out Novak or Wilson Combat. I believe both can be found online.


----------

